# Jane and Tarzan - Adults only- sexual content



## badss

When Jane initally met Tarzan in the Jungle, she was attracted to him, and during her questions about his life, she asked him how he had sex "Tarzan not know sex," he replied.

Jane expained to him what sex was.

Tarzan said, "Oh,....Tarzan use knot hole in trunk of tree." 
Horrified Jane said, "Tarzan you have it all wrong, but I will show you how to do it properly." She took off her clothing and laid down on the ground.

"Here" she said, pointing to her privates, "you must put it in here." 

Tarzan removed his loin cloth, showing Jane his considerable manhood, stepped closer to her and kicked her square in the crotch! 
Jane rolled around in agony for what seemed and eternity. 
Eventually she managed to gasp for air and screamed, "What did you do that for?" 

"Tarzan check for Squirrel !"


----------



## cman95

Thats funny my friend.


----------



## blackhawk19

Good One


----------



## glued2it

haven't heard that one since I was a kid. I think it was bees and not a squirrel back then.


----------



## smokin for life

It was bee's for me too Glued.But still is funny.


----------

